# Galaxy Note 7



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I thought this phone had a removable battery. Anyone have this? What's the verdict/feedback ?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Battery: Non-removable Li-Po 3500 mAh battery

http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_note7-8082.php


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

With the size of the phone it probably needs the extra ah.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Mine is a 2600 and last most of the day unless I'm using the hotspot.

3500 should help with the life.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Mine is a 2600 and last most of the day unless I'm using the hotspot.
> 
> 3500 should help with the life.


What about the extra size of the note 7? That has to use more. I wonder how much. My issue with my s6 is I'm having to charge again during the day.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The only thing that'll really draw is the screen. Everything else sips. If you're gaming on it then the processors will start to be the power hogs.

I keep my S4 screen at 90% brightness.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Not gaming, I'm online a lot. CT :laughing:. On the phone a lot too.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Normal day today with the phone. A few calls, bunch of texts, a few apps, ran malwarebytes which goes for 25 minutes or so. At 63% right now. Took the phone off the charger about 8:30 this morning. I don't do a lot of online stuff as I hate dealing with the smaller screen. I'm use to a 17"


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Got the note 7 last week. If i dont use it much after the end of the day. About 70% ish remains.

Listen to stitcher or slacker radio with Bluetooth headset at end of day after 8 plus hours. About 40 to 60% depending on phone and texts and such.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Unger.const said:


> Got the note 7 last week. If i dont use it much after the end of the day. About 70% ish remains.
> 
> Listen to stitcher or slacker radio with Bluetooth headset at end of day after 8 plus hours. About 40 to 60% depending on phone and texts and such.


How do you carry it? Is pretty huge. I want one but the size is a concern.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd love one, but it has that awesome but fragile wrap around screen. After my S7 edge fail, I'm a bit leery. One drop and complete screen explosion. 

I wear my S7 at all times, so it's got to be pretty tough to work for me. I am curious to see what cases they come out with. The wrap around screen is the problem with trying to protect it. That being said, the edge screens are awesome indeed.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> I'd love one, but it has that awesome but fragile wrap around screen. After my S7 edge fail, I'm a bit leery. One drop and complete screen explosion.
> 
> I wear my S7 at all times, so it's got to be pretty tough to work for me. I am curious to see what cases they come out with. The wrap around screen is the problem with trying to protect it. That being said, the edge screens are awesome indeed.


The thing is screen replacement is only about 100 to 200 bucks. I'm wondering if it'll fit in my phone Holder on my bags.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> How do you carry it? Is pretty huge. I want one but the size is a concern.


Use to carry my note 3 in a hard slide holster clipped to my pocket on jeans.

This time I got a flip cover and put it in my back pocket


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I prefer a belt clip. Maybe I can get one that's not too dam bulky


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

The screen replacements for the new screens are a lot trickier than the old ones. You need to nearly demolish the phone to replace it.

The insurance is a 200 buck deductible though. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> The thing is screen replacement is only about 100 to 200 bucks. I'm wondering if it'll fit in my phone Holder on my bags.


Only? That's 30% the price of a new phone. Don't drop it to many times.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Floorwizard said:


> Funny stuff...tee hee hee.
> Seriously, 3000 should do it, looked for some good used deals first. Then start an advertisement in the section of your most popular newspaper, the section that other contractors put ads in. That should give you a good start, and if your good enough, word of mouth should get you the rest of the way.
> 
> good luck.


I've heard your tough on side mirrors too!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

VinylHanger said:


> The screen replacements for the new screens are a lot trickier than the old ones. You need to nearly demolish the phone to replace it.
> 
> The insurance is a 200 buck deductible though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Imagine that. And it's $200 to replace the screen. Likely the most common reason to use the insurance.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I switched over to a Note 4 two years ago. I thought it was going to be too bulky but you get used to it. The belt clip on the otter box broke twice so I just slip it in my back pocket.

I'm definitely getting the 7. You won't know how you lived without that phone afterward, being able to write on pictures I take is by far the most useful thing I have ever had in a phone.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I prefer a belt clip. Maybe I can get one that's not too dam bulky


 The 7 is smaller than the 4. It's not much bigger than the S7.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

One of the big ISPs here has replaced most of their laptops in the field with notes.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm 95% sure I'm getting one tomorrow. Checked out the size it's not too big.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm 95% sure I'm getting one tomorrow. Checked out the size it's not too big.


You'll love it. Call me if you need help with anything.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You'll love it. Call me if you need help with anything.


Is the battery life pretty good? I know that's a tough question because everyone uses it differently, but I hate having to ever charge during the day. I have to do that with my s6 occasionally.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I am on the fence with getting the 7 or just a replacement battery for my note2.  It sounds like the 7 is smaller?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

META said:


> I am on the fence with getting the 7 or just a replacement battery for my note2.  It sounds like the 7 is smaller?


It is. It's perfect size for me.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm curious to see how tough it is for you. I really, really want one. Especially since my tablet seems to have taken a dump.

If it lasts you 3 months of being beaten on, I may try one.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I've had the otterbox for the note2 going on 3 years. They both have held up great for sitting in my back pocket, pouch, or other location. The otterbox is shot now, though.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'm on my 2nd Otterbox. Only real reason was the screen protector was getting to marred for an enjoyable experience. 2nd one I bought was 1/2 the price of the first.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

The Otterbein is great, I have one on my 7. It's the curved edge that I am wondering how Otterbox will solve that. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

If I had the money Panasonic tough tab all the way


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Is the battery life pretty good? I know that's a tough question because everyone uses it differently, but I hate having to ever charge during the day. I have to do that with my s6 occasionally.


I used it all day, calls, texts, FB groups, CT, Internet, Apps, and streaming music for three hours. I am still at 28%. Started the day at 6:30, so 12 hours and I still have good juice.

It also charges super fast and it has some great control on power settings.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> I'm curious to see how tough it is for you. I really, really want one. Especially since my tablet seems to have taken a dump.
> 
> If it lasts you 3 months of being beaten on, I may try one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Note 7 is a pretty tough little phone. One of the toughest screens on the market, highly water resistant. I use a Tech21 case, so much smaller than Otter.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Note 7 is a pretty tough little phone. One of the toughest screens on the market, highly water resistant. I use a Tech21 case, so much smaller than Otter.


Does that case have a belt clip?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Does that case have a belt clip?


No, I don't like looking like an old man, so I just put it in my pocket.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> No, I don't like looking like an old man, so I just put it in my pocket.


Hey now! I resemble that!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> No, I don't like looking like an old man, so I just put it in my pocket.


I am an old man.

Therefore I have a clip.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

My girls convinced me that I looked like a dork with a belt clip.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You do realize it's not the clip....right?

:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Losing the clip will only go so far.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Especially since it's a charging issue.


Exactly.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Especially since it's a charging issue.


Planes have charging ports.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just because you are using doesn't mean you are charging. Modify the request to don't charge the Galaxy 7


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Just because you are using doesn't mean you are charging. Modify the request to don't charge the Galaxy 7


I'm sure they don't want to take any chances. There's been several cases on the news of the phones exploding while not being charged. But, whatever, right? It's not like they did away with a headphone jack...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Didn't hear about the non charging ones.

I don't really care. Not looking for a new phone for a few years probably. Don't follow the tech news that much. Found the iPhone news on Google news which I look at a few times a month.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Planes have charging ports.


Some do, some don't.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> I'm sure they don't want to take any chances. There's been several cases on the news of the phones exploding while not being charged. But, whatever, right? It's not like they did away with a headphone jack...


The battery issue can be fixed. You are stuck with the headphone jack issue.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Not to mention the miss reporting.

http://www.androidcentral.com/no-galaxy-note-7-did-not-explode-hands-child


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The battery issue can be fixed. You are stuck with the headphone jack issue.


It's a non issue to me. There's a lightning port adapter. Currently the Samsung phone has caused physical harm. Not the case for a deleted analog port. But a Samsung phone exploding in my hands or pocket is also a non issue for me as I will never buy an android product. Which is also why I wouldn't start any threads about them. People seem to wrap up too much of their self identity in mobile devices.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Some do, some don't.


The good seats do :whistling


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not to mention the miss reporting.
> 
> http://www.androidcentral.com/no-galaxy-note-7-did-not-explode-hands-child


And just like the Toyota accelerator issues, there's going to be a lot of people just looking for attention.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

EricBrancard said:


> It's a non issue to me. There's a lightning port adapter. Currently the Samsung phone has caused physical harm. Not the case for a deleted analog port. But a Samsung phone exploding in my hands or pocket is also a non issue for me as I will never buy an android product. Which is also why I wouldn't start any threads about them. People seem to wrap up too much of their self identity in mobile devices.


https://www.google.com/search?q=iph...la:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> It's a non issue to me. There's a lightning port adapter. Currently the Samsung phone has caused physical harm. Not the case for a deleted analog port. But a Samsung phone exploding in my hands or pocket is also a non issue for me as I will never buy an android product. Which is also why I wouldn't start any threads about them. People seem to wrap up too much of their self identity in mobile devices.


Yeah, what a great advance, you get to carry another piece to a phone in order to do what it used to do. Not to mention another piece to lose.

No phone has exploded in anyone's hands or pocket. There have been no reported injuries caused by the defect.

This has nothing to do with you, but the koolaid drinkers. It's no different than when someone says they love Hillary and I love telling them why she isn't that great.

No product or person is perfect but these threads and comments aren't directed at those that just like the phone. It's directed at those that are always jabbering about how great and advanced they are. How innovative Apple is, when they are years behind Samsung. Like I said, Samsung has had a functioning smart watch with a sim card for years. But when Apple came out with their watch the Apple Zombies were going crazy at how creative and innovative it was.

Then there is this: https://9to5mac.com/2016/08/02/iphone-6-fire-cycling-fall-australia/ :whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-ne...-after-iphone-catches-fire-mid-flight-n543516


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Who cares?! I'm still going to buy the damn thing because I love my note4 and until I decide I dislike the note series, I'll continue to buy it. Of course after I'm able to take it on a plane:laughing:

I could care less what Apple or anyone else does. I do find it comical when something like this happens though. I mean, it's a pretty monumental screwup. I just don't like Apple. If someone else does, okay, that's cool. I'm certainly not trying to convince anyone else why I buy what I buy, because it's something that is in my wheelhouse... no justification needed.

Never understood the whole, IPhone, no, Android argument. It's a freaking preference. Kind of like saying a cowboy hat is better than a Gilligan hat. Whatever.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I was told 6 to 12 months


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I read they will be pushing an update that will limit the battery to 60% capacity.

Them seem to think that will help fix it


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I was told 6 to 12 months


Didn’t you just get one?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

SectorSecurity said:


> I read they will be pushing an update that will limit the battery to 60% capacity.
> 
> Them seem to think that will help fix it


Great solution. Buy a phone for it's great battery and then limit it to 60%.

How is that going to stop the defect inside the battery from shorting out?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Didn’t you just get one?


No the day I went in to get it they pulled them. I ended up with an S7


----------

